# MTD email Contact



## ken1973 (Nov 19, 2013)

Please can someone assist. I am in South Africa 130km from the nearest large town. I purchased an old MTD mower and need some technical assistance. Even the serial number does not come up on the MTD site.

I emailed the contact in South Africa requesting an email address for assistance - here is the email trail. I'm posting this here in the hope someone sends this to MTD and shows them how helpful (NOT) their dealer in SA is (Contact details available on request). I shouldn't get upset - this IS South Africa. :

________________________________________________-
MY EMAIL:
Please assist

There is no longer an email address provided for product support in the
states and this email address is provided for South Africa.

I purchased an old MTD mower. Using the serial numbers from the MTD sticker
on the machine I get an empty search on the MTD products website.

I need some technical assistance with my mower.

Please can you provide me with an email address for someone who can assist
me.

regards
Ken

REPLY:
Ken,

The only website I have for MTD in the USA is as follows

www.mtdproducts.com/‎

On that website are all the relevant details for MTD


Kind regards,
______________________________________________


Really - I need an email address - here is the website??????????

Quick b##ch - my landline is down - has been for 25 days - had to drive round trip 230km to Telkom store as phone assistance is useless - took half an hour in store to be told fibre optic cable got burnt in fire season (surprise - it burns every year) - none available at depot responsible for repair - and NO DATE AVAILABLE FOR WHEN SOME MAY BECOME AVAILABLE! Once again SA.

Using a mobile phone to contact the states is hellishly expensive from here and I dont even think I can dial an 1800 number internationally.

Please - does anyone have an email address for a contact in MTD? If not can someone call them and read them this to see if they will do something to help me out.

I need the following:
Model Numbers: 13QA665H602
Serial: 1E307H10226

I need all the belt sizes - length and width (I'm going to have to try and raise some locally considering the help from MTD SA).

I need a picture of the deck for the model- it came without a deck and I am going to make one - the mountings are most important.

I also need a picture of the stabiliser plate.

My email address is k[email protected]

many thanks to all the assistance I've already pulled from the forum

Ken


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Ken, would it be possible to post some pictures of you tractor?

That would go a long way, and who knows, someone here may be able to give you the information you need.


----------



## ken1973 (Nov 19, 2013)

Im pretty sure its a Transmatic lawn tractor model 660 thru 679 - well thats the closes I've been anbe to find on the internet. I've printed an owners guide.
thanks in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this the place you had contacted?

South Africa
Creative Equipment
p. +27-11-8285085 
f. +27-11-8286913
[email protected]
www.creativelp.co.za


----------



## ken1973 (Nov 19, 2013)

It is those people - the south african agents - that sent me the reply to my email referenced in my first post - where I asked for an email address and was unhelpfully directed to MTD website in the states.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

If it's definitely an MTD 660-679, then this parts manual might help.

It doesn't give lengths, but it does give part numbers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think OldBuzzard hit the nail on the head! I do believe that your serial number is not quite correct, or it's some sort of European configuration. Can't reference that number anywhere.
If the serial number is correct, your tractor may have been built on the 30th of May in either 1997 or 2007.
If you can post a good picture of your identification plate show the model and serial number, maybe more members will jump in to help.


----------



## ken1973 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the parts maual OldBuzzard
I've attached the ID tag pogobill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do

This is the only reference I could find in regards to you Model number (You had the A and Q reversed in your first posting) so thanks for including a copy of the actual tag. Just enter the model and serial number in the appropriate boxes and it will take you there.
All indications are that it is a 1997 Transmatic Lawn Tractor. The attached manual, and the one OldBuzzard gave you should allow you to order any part you need. You just need to figure out what deck you have.. it's an 18hp 46" deck so it would have three blades according to the manual, and I'd say you have the "style 5" mower.
It doesn't see like anyone is giving out an e-mail address from MTD, but you may be able to contact a dealer or supplier through email if you are ordering parts or have questions.
The closest I have come to finding parts with the model number you have is this page...

http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/m...s//Mower_Deck_Belts/010089600-W/0100896000018

To search parts I had to use model number 13AQ665H000. Not sure what else you could do.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking up parts for MTD can be a real PITA. Their model numbers don't always come up on the parts lookup, so I end up having to call our parts distributor and they work their magic and get me the parts. I don't know if they have a better parts lookup program (I think they use Parts Smart) or if they just have enough experience with MTD to know what to look for, but they seem to be able to find the parts for me when the model # doesn't work. 

I think the lookup that pogobill provided will work for your needs. Just take the MTD belt part numbers and look them up on www.stens.com or another aftermarket parts site, and they will usually list the belt sizes. Failing that, you can look here: http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/ for belt lengths for many different manufacturers. Its not a complete list, but if you do find a belt length that isn't listed on that site, email the owner and give him the info so he can add it. I've been doing that with Ariens belts lately.


----------



## donens (Aug 12, 2015)

*No MTD Lawnflite Model Label - Need ID*

Can anyone help me out? Got this riding Lawnflite , made by MTD that has no Model label. Powered by Briggs 13hp. Looks like it never had one, defect I guess. See the pics!

Your help would be much appreciated. Problem I'm having is that a similar rider Model_13AI660F503 parts list for the belts does not fit my rider.

Problem is that anyone, including MTD requires a model number to provide any input.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

donens it would probably help to start a thread from the topic list rather than from inside an existing thread. You would get more visibility that way. MTD website isn't the most user friendly in the world. Another way, if you have a belt installed is to simply measure and locate a belt by it's size. That's the way I usually do it.


----------

